# Is Phelps Farm still in business?



## Larry Hill (Aug 28, 2021)

phone calls go directly to answering machine and are unanswered. emails are not returned.


----------



## merc (Sep 15, 2021)

I pinged them via email back in 07/2020. Got a reply they would not be able to fulfill orders due to COVID limiting their ability to do biz like have customers at greenhouse and go to post office etc. Same listings up now as the ones I was inquiring about back in 2020.


----------

